# Your favorite/least favorite fliers in 40k, fluff-vise!



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Being a airplane nut I love the new fliers coming into to the game, at least from a fluff-vise perspective.


So I was a bit curious what people's favorite fliers are and which ones people hate. Based on their looks, feeling and background in a grimdark 40k. (How they work on the table top and if fliers are OP or not is a topic for another forum. This is fluff!)


So which fliers are you top 3 favorite fliers and which 3 are the ones you hate the most. Feel free to pick both GW and FW fliers, plus ones that are mentioned in the fluff but doesn't yet have models.


Here's my top 3.




1. The Ork Fighta-Bomber. 
First off while the game has three variants the Orks have really on type the Fighta-Bomber, the variants just represent all the different bombs and guns they managed to strap on that day, imho. They are all just Fighta-bombers.
The fighta-bomber is the epitome of 40k fliers. Big, brutal, extremely deadly and a little bit nutty it represent everything that warhammer 40k is.
Plus it's been imortalized in the best comic BL ever published; DEFF SKWADRON. Nuff Said!

_"Who's that flash git still flyin' without 'is wings, Gimzod?"_
_"Killboy, boss." _
_"Heh, good ol' Killboy.""_


*DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA*


2.Thunderbolt Fighter.
This was a hard choice between the Lighting, the Marauder Bomber and the Thunderbolt because all the main Imperial Navy aircraft are so iconic and such large part on the 40k universe. Even more so that the gargantuan Battleships and star ships it's through these planes that the Imperial Navy makes it's mark on the wars in the galaxy.
But though I think I like the Lightning's looks better and the Marauder's brute workhorse strength, I in the end settled on the Thunderbolt because of how it's is portrayed in Abnett's Double Eagle. Just like the LRBT it's an work horse of the Imperial might.

3. The Thunderhawk.
Probably the most iconic aircraft of the game. It's been with us since the Rogue Trader days. Just like the Ork Fighta-Bomber it's big, brutal, deadly and a bit nutty. I mean come who in real life would put a cannon that's half as big as the airframe of an plane. That's just crazy... Oh right the A-10, never mind.
While the bulky looks with the stubby wings looks a bit brick like it suits the Thunderhawk's primary role as it in my opinion makes it resemble World War Two gliders. Just like the gilders the Thunderhawk is there to get boots on the ground as fast and efficiently as possible where the enemy least expect it. 
The only reason it doesn't take the top spot is because the fluff claims it can dog fight. 



Up-and-comer. 
The Avenger Strike Fighter.
I just love this beauty. It got so much character. It looks intimidating with it's gull wings and prominent Avenger Bolt Cannon. And it just makes sense that the Imperial Navy would have a dedicated close air support jet. 
Plus it's obviously inspired by one of the best ground attack planes, if not the best, in history; the A-10 Thunderbolt aka the Warthog.
I mean anyone who has ever seen an A-10 attack with it huge Avenger(sic) cannon can just imagine the effect it would have on the 40k battlefield.
Picture a IG trooper watching the enemy advance towards him when suddenly a couple of hundred feet of the front suddenly erupts in a massive flashing dust cloud with everything inside from battle tanks to soldiers getting torn to shreds. Then a couple of seconds later he hears this enormous BRAAAAAAAAAAP, like a fart of death!
The only reason this doesn't get a spot on the list is because it's so new, both as a model and in the fluff.





Then we come to the bottom of the barrel.
Starting with the third most objectionable going to to the most;

Here's my bottom 3.


3. The Dark Talon.
Because being emo and brooding apparently allow you to ignore aerodynamics. Seriously, I can buy the grimdark and the gothic influences in 40k, including putting arches and statues on land speeders and Exorcists. But to put gothic windows and censors on a super sonic jet, especially right in front of the rear control surfaces is just over the top. Disruptive airflow anyone? 
Plus it just looks dumb. An aircraft, especially a military one should look sleek and deadly. Not like a crazy interior decorator from the 14th century have designed it.
On the other hand the Nephilim Fighter in that regard looks awesome. Snub-nosed and bulky yes, but that just gives it character that fits the space marine theme. It still looks fast and very lethal especially with the Bolt Cannon sticking out in front of it. In addition I like how the front swept wings shows a kinship to the Lightning proving that they belong to the same tech tree. That's how I wish all space marine fighters looked instead of a certain other flier I wont' name here. 


2. The Vendetta Gunship.
This aircraft have always had a bit schizophrenic feeling in my opinion. I mean is it an attack craft or is it a transport? Is it an Valkyrie with upgraded weapons or is it an unique aircraft model? If it is an unique aircraft then why does the Valkyrie exists since the 'detta' is clearly superior.
It reminds me of of the Mi-24 Hind which also tries to fulfill two different roles at the same time but unlike the Hind and other jacks of all trades the Vendetta doesn't seem to suffer from not being specialized as most such aircraft does.
Though that might just be how the rules currently portrays it and doesn't really effect how it would/should behave in the fluff.


1. The Helldrake
It's a metal dragon!! While it might take up a flier slot it's not an aircraft. It's a heavy metal Puff the Magic Dragon, literally! It 's a flying monster not an aircraft. In my opinion until the chaos forces gets Hell blades and Hell talons they don't have a proper aircraft, imho.


Stinker, Sinker.
The Stormtalon.
The only reason this doesn't get a spot on my worst fliers list is because it's mainly its looks that bothers me. It's front heavy and clumsy. Seriously, what's the deal with the tiny wings. I mean the wings on the Thunderhawk looks quite short and stubby but because of the massive size of the aircraft they're actually quite large. The Stormtalons are shorter than the pilot, together! And this is supposed to be a fighter plane!
It looks like the designer got real hot for attack helicopters and wanted to make on for the SM's and then couldn't be bother to redo it once he was told it was supposed to an airplane.
Seriously, put a rotor on the Stormtalon and you get a DeffKopta flown by a marine!
If you want to know how I would want a space marine fighter to look like check out the Dark Talon entry.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good thread idea. Now let me think.

Top 3:

This is so hard.

1. Thunderbolt: It's big, heavy and ugly. It's also got a snout of killware and just keeps on going no matter what you through at it. It's an absolute work horse with an awesome mini. Abnett really made me fall in love with these things in Double Eagle.

2. Marauder Destroyer: The stripped down version of the Marauder. I love the Battle of Britain type feel to this thing's fluff; a desperate field modification to combat the Orks during the Armageddon. The two things I didn't like with the original Marauder - the rear and front turrets are gone and have been replaced by a set up like the front of the Thunderbolt (which I love) and an assault cannon auto turret in the back. I'd love to have one of these flanked by two Thunderbolts.

3. Hmmm I'm going to go with the Valkyrie. It was one of the first FW flyers I saw and I love the idea of elite drop troopers dropping out of it before it whips round and provides some fire support. The pilots seeing themselves as a cut above the rest. It's an awesome mini as well and I'm very glad they have made variants of it in the form of the Vulture and Sky Talon.



Bottom 3:

Tied for the worst: Helldragon and Storm Talon. I honestly don't know which I dislike more.

_The Helldragon_ - GW really did a full retard 11 year old on this. The followed the rule of cool so far it became quite possibly the most fucking retarded thing they have produced ever. It makes the Khorne Power Ranger look more fluffy that Sisters tbh. Chaos already had flyers: The Helltalon, Hellblade and Harbinger and they worked well, Abnett did an amazing job with them in Double Eagle. They were fluffy and they had minis that worked. Instead of creating a variant on them or making something similar they went and made a metal dragon and did a piss poor job of it. Giant flying dragon things is for the Nids because they don't have any other options. You can have a demon engine flyer without making it a fucking chicken. The Chaos titans are deamon engines and they don't look like one Colonel Sander's escaped pets.

_Storm Talon_ - I have nothing strongly against SM's having flyer support although I do think that with land speeders and thunderhawks they did have it covered, however if they are going to get it why the fuck did they get that stubby winged turd as it? Every time I see it this is what I see:










I didn't like the Storm Raven when it first came out but it's mellowed on me. When it did come out I looked at it and thought "With some work I could be happy with that" - there is no real amount of work to make the Storm Talon work in my mind. That's why I use a Dark Talon/Niphilim instead.

3: The Doomsycthe. - Not because it looks like a croissant shagged a Cyclon Raider - that fits with the Necron ships from BFG but because the pilot has got zero in the way of protection. It makes SM Terminators not wearing helmets look like tactical geniuses.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm.
Top 3:
1: Razorwing Jetfighter: This thing epitomises Dark Eldar strategy. Fluffwise, it roars into the skies, it's screaming engines sowing dread. Then it just murders all infantry around. Mine has lived up to the fluff, murdering entire squads of Space Marines in one go. And the idea that the Monoscythe Missiles are designed not to incinerate but decapitate targets is just delicious.

2: Crimson Hunter: Fluffwise, this Flyer is pretty cool. The Eldar cannot afford the losses an enemy Flyer could cause. So they made a dedicated Flyer hunter. Even then, with the right load-outs, ground units should be afraid too. Sadly, Vector Dancer does not due superior manueverability justice. This thing can fly circles around other Flyers in the fluff.

3: Stormraven Gunship: The design is horrid, but I love it. True, it looks like the wings should sheer off during re-entry. But it lives up to the Space Marine policy of overkill. And I truly love the idea of it flying low and DROPPING a Dreadnought into the thick of a fight.

Bottom 3:
3: Helldrake: The way it works is fine. And the image of it landing on a Vendetta and scorching it looks awesome. But it does not fit well with the Chaos Marines. I wouldn't mind it in the Daemon army. Perhaps like it was a progression from the CSM Flyers. Like the Daemon possessing the pilot transformed the Flyer too. But as far as I can tell, the thing is not even piloted by a Chaos Marine.

2: Ravenwing Dark Talon: This primarily falls to looks. It's a flying church! The cathedral look works for the Space Marine capital ships. They are monastic orders. But it falls apart on a fighter. It should be flying to fast to be part of any service. Just feels off.

1: Caestus Assault Ram: This thing just doesn't fit. It's designed for boarding actions, which I'm fine with. But when is the last time you saw one used for that? It's game use violates its purpose. True, you could create a boarding action scenario, which could be lots of fun. But building something so dedicated with no way to easily represent it feels off.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

Top 3

1. Stormbird - it has it all the ruggedness, firepower and the ability to carry a large number of marines whats not to love?!

2. Ork aircraft in general - there literally just scrap thrown together and a hope that it will fly. I know orks are crazy but I admire the extra craziness required to fly these contraptions.

3. Nephalim jetfighter - it looks so sleek and sexy and has a nasty bite aswell.

Least Favorite

3. Helldrake - as said above its not a aircraft its a metallic daemon dragon so doesn't deserve to be called a aircraft. If this was for flying daemons it'd be at the top but its no so here it is.

2. Dark Eldar Raven Strike Fighter - common it just looks ridiculous and i know it has a dark lance but I just feel other fighters would shoot it out of the sky.

1. Thunderhawk - there supposed to be the space marines assault transports but they just seem to get shot down too easy I just imagine this scenario when i think of thunderhawks

Random enemy of the imperium one: "im bored what can we do?"
Random enemy of the imperium two: "theres a thunderhawk over there"
Random enemy of the imperium one: "we have a single hydra... want to fire randomly into the air?"

twenty seconds later

Random enemy of the imperium one: "wow that was easy" 

I know thats an over dramatization but they are supposed to be ultra rare yet in every book one seems to get shot down! Even thought the piolets are supposed to be the best they still crash! I mean cummon they should be doing abit better!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't think of any that I dislike, lore-wise, but I think my favourite has to be the Heldrake.

It's a jetfighter from a forgotten era, reshaped in symbiosis with its mind-linked Space Marine pilot, literally remade in the image of his hatred and rage, and gaining its own demonic sentience as it hunts souls through the tides of the Warp. In the material realm, it clings to the outside of space hulks and Chaos warships, feeding on its motherships' power, before diving through a world's atmosphere to be the first, most bloodthirsty vanguard a Chaos Lord could ask for.

If you don't think that's awesome, then you and I can simply never be friends. It's a possessed jetfighter. It's as appropriate as possessed Marines, or daemon engines, or tanks with demonic possession.

It's not "a dragon".


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I can't think of any that I dislike, lore-wise, but I think my favourite has to be the Heldrake.
> 
> It's a jetfighter from a forgotten era, reshaped in symbiosis with its mind-linked Space Marine pilot, literally remade in the image of his hatred and rage, and gaining its own demonic sentience as it hunts souls through the tides of the Warp. In the material realm, it clings to the outside of space hulks and Chaos warships, feeding on its motherships' power, before diving through a world's atmosphere to be the first, most bloodthirsty vanguard a Chaos Lord could ask for.
> 
> ...


It sure looks like a dragon.
The trouble with the encased pilot is that both Graham McNeill with his BFG books and Abnett with Double Eagle has already explored those themes and done it much better. Plus these was real pilots in real jetfighters.
I doubt few people would have anything against it if it had been potrayed as a flying monster, an aerial demon engine as at such it would have fit the theme of the other demon engines such as the forgefiend. 
But no it has to be a jetfighter that flaps it wings with a head that spews fire.
That's just silly.

But it's nice to see that someone at least liked the concept.
I would probably liked it myself if it had been a pure monster.


----------

